# Engine builders around arkansas.



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Needing information on a shop that has a good reputation building pontiac engines. Im willing to travel five hours or so. Just trying to see whats out there.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hard to know what's 5 hours away from you if we don't know where you are... 

Anyway, my opinion is that this shop is one of the best there is anywhere:
Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Bear


----------



## Anthony.cameron (Aug 21, 2012)

Whoops sorry about that. Im out of Fayetteville AR


----------

